# RoRoYoBoat's For sale/buy thread.



## RoRoYoBoat123

Selling: 
I have an old computer for sale at the moment, AMD Board, (MSI Platinum) 3.1 ghz Dual Core processor, 4 gigs of DDR2 Mem at 1066, a 9600 gt geforce video card made by kea2 512mb cache, The case has 2 front fans, 2 back fans and side panel, 460 watt PSU. only thing that needs replacing on the whole thing is a harddrive with OS and you are good to go. Idk price atm, offers work

HyperX Memory, Link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134596
KEA2 Video Card, Link http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9600gt_us.html Stats of 9600 gt's
Processor Link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103896
Motherboard Link Comming Soon
PSU: Is 460 Watts, Cooler Master RS 460 (on newegg)
GPU= 75$
Mobo= 50$
PSU= 25$
Memory= 50$
Case= 25$
CPU= 50$
Total= 275$
I would rather sell as whole than to part it out(but will). Everything beside harddrive will be cleaned set up, wires tied up and organized and ready to go before being shipped. Heres pics.





































Sorry To make a new post but I do not know how to delete my old one and it was worded incorrectly

Buying:

Looking to buy a 24in + widescreen full HD 3d Monitor, Post links please


----------



## mihir

You can edit your posts,there is an edit button on the right side bottom of your post,only visible when you are logged in.
To change the title of the thread you can post a visitor message/Private Message to a mod of the respective sub forum.


Also you have to hold the piece of paper physically near your item,since that proves that you have the mentioned product.  You cannot photoshop your name into it.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

mihir said:


> You can edit your posts,there is an edit button on the right side bottom of your post,only visible when you are logged in.
> To change the title of the thread you can post a visitor message/Private Message to a mod of the respective sub forum.
> 
> 
> Also you have to hold the piece of paper physically near your item,since that proves that you have the mentioned product.  You cannot photoshop your name into it.



Can I delete the old one? and bleh! I am good with Gimp 2.6 though! lmao


----------



## mihir

RoRoYoBoat123 said:


> Can I delete the old one? and bleh! I am good with Gimp 2.6 though! lmao




You can request 
Ceewi1
or
buzz1927

To delete the thread for you.


And it doesn't matter you are good with GIMP or not you have to follow the forum rules.


> A picture of the item(s) is required; in the picture, include a *handwritten/typed* note with your Computer Forum username and computerforum.com, or CF, written on the note. Read through the current listings for some examples.


----------



## johnb35

His other thread will not be deleted.  Just continue on with this one.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

mihir said:


> You can request
> Ceewi1
> or
> buzz1927
> 
> To delete the thread for you.
> 
> 
> And it doesn't matter you are good with GIMP or not you have to follow the forum rules.



I was only teasing, I have every intentions on fixing it, I missunderstood "typed"


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

johnb35 said:


> His other thread will not be deleted.  Just continue on with this one.



Thank you , jeeze it seems i get in trouble alot unintentionally haha


----------



## Turbo10

what PSU is it? or if youve got a link that be good


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

I just edited my post for the psu, turns out I forgot that I changed right before ordering, you can see the change on the psu above


----------



## Turbo10

RoRoYoBoat123 said:


> I just edited my post for the psu, turns out I forgot that I changed right before ordering, you can see the change on the psu above



ahh i was interested when i saw 750watts but 450 is too low for my rig ):


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

Ya  I understand. I haven't really looked at the rig much since I got my rig below xD


----------



## Motorcharge

Interested if this is still available around the 10th-11th.


----------



## Dystopia

Would you consider trading for a PS3?


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

Motorcharge said:


> Interested if this is still available around the 10th-11th.



I wouldnt mind reserving it for you if you are being serious and would like to talk more about the computer itself and payment. And sorry I have a PS3 so i would rather not trade for another one


----------



## Motorcharge

RoRoYoBoat123 said:


> I wouldnt mind reserving it for you if you are being serious and would like to talk more about the computer itself and payment. And sorry I have a PS3 so i would rather not trade for another one



Def serious, just won't have the money til that paycheck due to rent since it's the first of the month. Could pay via paypal on that Monday at the latest, gotta contact them about my account since it's mistakenly overdrawn by $7 because Suntrust sucks.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

Motorcharge said:


> Def serious, just won't have the money til that paycheck due to rent since it's the first of the month. Could pay via paypal on that Monday at the latest, gotta contact them about my account since it's mistakenly overdrawn by $7 because Suntrust sucks.



Awesome paypal would work, is there any questions you have? Ill pay for shipping, and like i said, Ill clean it all up and get it ready to go except for a HDD of course.


----------



## Motorcharge

Just two.

1. Would you do $200 without the gpu? I've got a couple newer ones laying around and wouldn't have any use for it.

2. What brand/model is the mobo?


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

Motorcharge said:


> Just two.
> 
> 1. Would you do $200 without the gpu? I've got a couple newer ones laying around and wouldn't have any use for it.
> 
> 2. What brand/model is the mobo?



I would definately do 200 without the GPU, and the motherboard is this http://www.google.com/products/cata...z0gHpoJygBw&ved=0CDIQ8wIwAg&biw=1259&bih=534# so it still holds a bit of value


----------



## Motorcharge

Works for me. Shipping would be to 23113 fwiw.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

Motorcharge said:


> Works for me. Shipping would be to 23113 fwiw.



Alright, We will talk more once you are ready to do this


----------



## Motorcharge

Small chance I can do this this coming Monday. Might be totally off the hook for rent this month, for shitty reasons, but at least there might be a small good reason for it lol


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

Motorcharge said:


> Small chance I can do this this coming Monday. Might be totally off the hook for rent this month, for shitty reasons, but at least there might be a small good reason for it lol



Alls good man, Its all yours when you can do the payment


----------



## Motorcharge

It's going to be another month before I can possibly do this unfortunately. Definitely still interested but if you find another buyer by all means go ahead and sell it.

Got in a bit of a fender bender last night (riding as a passenger luckily) and med bills killed that $200 quick lol. Nothing serious though.


----------

